# In Need of a Suit, Where Should I Start? I'm a Fat Furry.



## Arkveveen (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello everyone, this will probablly be my first post here on the FurAffinity forums. So a very big HELLO to everyone!

So, let's cut to the chase. I want a fursuit, and to become more social in the furry fandom. I want to attend cons as well pretty much! I'd like to start fursuiting eventually. And yeah, I know it's all so wierd, considering I am male in reality but want to be a female dragoness but I don't really care at this point. I just want to be her!

So here's the story and the situation. Lately, I'm becoming "more furry" somehow and more "one" with my fursona. I want to be her very badly, and I want her brought to life. But the prices are too expensive for me to deal with, and there is a distinct problem. I am a fat furry, and my fursona is also quite large, about 500 pounds. Also, she is very busty. I was thinking of improvising to make the fat suit, but I am wondering where I can get fat suit materials, or anyone willing to make the fat suit padding bodily segments, and just the head, hands, and tail which is all I really need. I can get clothes myself to fit the big girl of a dragoness fursuit!

Who is able to bring Arkveveen Almasser to life? Also, who is tolerant enough to accept her appearance? Her reference picture is in the nude too, but I am not asking for a suit with any sort of naughty bits whatsoever (except the breasts). I am just wondering how I should start, or where I should start. I've been searching around, longing deeply to attend cons and begin fursuiting, but my hope is quickly dwindling... my current living situation, which I will not state here in fear of being ridiculed, does not exactly facilitate a fursuit however. But I am willing to get one, and to try out new things. As it is my New Years Resolution to try out new things this year!

So, what should I do?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, first.. prepare for judgement. I personally don't know how comfortable I would be with a suit which is overweight (intentionally) at a con. If you're totally willing to get stared at, which I guess a suit kind of entails anyway, then go for it. It's your business!

As for the suit itself, if you want to just do a partial, that's not so hard- just make the parts. Buy a big bra, find a way to fill it. That should do well enough, IMO. You could also go with something like the santa-suit padding for under your clothes. I do warn, though, that normal human boobs are super heavy. DO NOT try to make them feel too real or your back will be in serious trouble really fast.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 26, 2012)

First you need to establish what kind of suit style you want. Do you want toony or realistic or something in between
What is the budget that you're looking at? can you spend 500 dollars or 3k?
Are you actually looking for a partial or a full suit? Are you looking to try to do the padding yourself or are you looking for a maker that does padding?

As for judgment, depends on how the suit is done. I've seen some toony suits where they look overweight but are adorable. The padding was done really well. But it was things like a panda and such.


----------



## Arkveveen (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the support, you two. I'll answer you both one at a time. 

@Moonfall: Gill Panda, for instance, has a fat fursuit. And he's totally comfortable with it. Haters gonna hate, after all! Big girls RULE. Since Gill Panda's fursona is well, a big female panda! I am prepared for judgement at this point, so don't worry about me!

Yeah, but the big problem is how I live with my parents, don't drive, and... well... didn't let them know about my fursona yet. They KNOW I am a furry, however. I only think my sister knows my fursona is female and very busty. She doesn't mind, because she's cool like that. My income is entirely based on art commissions, and my parents are completely fine with my for not having a job. As long as I can pay them money occassionally for food or gas, which I do, then it's all good. The next issue is meeting someone I can hitch a ride with to attend a con here in California, or outside of California. I want to meet Gill Panda so bad, for instance, but they are out of state... And, where do I get Santa-Suit padding? Also, Ark's thighs and rump are very large too, she also has full hips. How do I get those done?

@Fay V: I want my fursuit to be toony, of course, since my artstyle is anime-like in a way. My budget is very limited to just $250.00, or at least $500.00, but it would take a few months to save up enough money while still giving "rent" to my parents. I am mostly looking just for hands, tail, and the head. The rest I MAY do myself, but I am wondering if someone can help with the fat suit padding as well as those 3 other partial suit segments. I am not sure if I can make one myself.

Yeah, I know, I just said my living situation. I don't really care at this point, because that's not what this thread is about. It's just me looking for help getting a fursuit, nothing more or nothing less. But it's going to be time to tell my mom who and what my fursona is in the furry fandom and hope she doesn't freak... as she does somewhat have a problem with my taste in bigger girls. Or, maybe she doesn't? I think she might be more accepting than I think, and I'm just being a silly paranoid person!

Thanks for the help by the way!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, it's just a costume so she can't get too mad. Tell her it's like Halloween or something. My mother thinks so..hence my being able to start my second attempt at a suit pretty soon.

I would probably make the thighs and such out of foam, and then use straps or something to hold it on. You can probably find a santa belly at just about any costume shop, or just do a google search, in fact you could probably find a whole fat suit.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 26, 2012)

The bodysuit and the padding are going to be by far the hardest so if anything that and the head is what I would shell out for, unfortunately good foam costs a lot, along with good materials. So for a full fat suit, even making it for yourself, it might cost somewhere around 200. 

Honestly it's something to save up for. You're going to need to be sure you're getting a durable suit. You'll probably also need to do a double bottom thing, which I think the panda suit does, but it makes it more toony and cute rather than looking like tumors on the legs. 

anyway this will be a big help to you http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...(For-those-looking-to-make-or-looking-to-buy)


----------



## Arkveveen (Jan 26, 2012)

Sigh, I am not sure if I can even do this... I can't find a job or even get a solid income... my art isn't exactly in high demand, even in the fat furry sector. It's Gill Panda that gets all the business, even for non-fat furries and fat furries alike!

If I had a solid income, I could easily do this, but it looks to be yet another unattainable dream... the amount of heartache and emotional pain to be Ark is overwhelming for me, but I am going to have to deal with it somehow or some way.

I was mostly hoping for someone HERE on the forums to offer their services, but I guess not... but thanks a TON for all of your help anyway...


----------



## Fay V (Jan 26, 2012)

Arkveveen said:


> Sigh, I am not sure if I can even do this... I can't find a job or even get a solid income... my art isn't exactly in high demand, even in the fat furry sector. It's Gill Panda that gets all the business, even for non-fat furries and fat furries alike!
> 
> If I had a solid income, I could easily do this, but it looks to be yet another unattainable dream... the amount of heartache and emotional pain to be Ark is overwhelming for me, but I am going to have to deal with it somehow or some way.
> 
> I was mostly hoping for someone HERE on the forums to offer their services, but I guess not... but thanks a TON for all of your help anyway...



Well that's what the black market section is for. 

Also just to note don't get your hopes up too much. Suiting can be fun and it's a great hobby, but it's not exactly like stepping into the body of another person. It's a matter of acting while dealing with the physical problems of heat and sight, hearing, so on. 
You feel like you're playing in your suit. 

As for the money. Take it from me, I paid for a majority of my suit through art. Just set aside some money and don't touch it. Budgetting won't make it instant but you can reach a money goal faster than you think. Also in terms of art. If you want more hits then just work on your artwork. Work on non-fat art and other things to open up to other clients.


----------



## Arkveveen (Jan 26, 2012)

But Gill Panda is capable of getting tons of buyers from fat art alone! XD

My art isn't even that bad anyway, it's been improving drastically. Also, I draw other things or "normal things and no one cares, that's how it is. XD

I just don't know what to do at this point. I might as well start sending price inquiries and asking questions to various fursuit makers, and hope one is willing to bring big momma Ark to life!

And yeah, I am aware of fursuiting most likely not being what it's cracked up to be... it may not be able to fufill my physical desire to be Ark, but it may fufill that spiritual desire!

Anyway, thanks for all of your help, I'll check out the Official Fursuit Help Thread, and inquire with the various makers!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jan 26, 2012)

I looked at your work, you have a lovely style. I think if you broadened what you're willing to do, and maybe did porn (practice lots first, but serious moneymaking right there if you do a good job) you could easily get enough for a suit if you worked at it. 

Definitely ask around, and good luck!


----------



## Fay V (Jan 26, 2012)

Arkveveen said:


> But Gill Panda is capable of getting tons of buyers from fat art alone! XD
> 
> My art isn't even that bad anyway, it's been improving drastically. Also, I draw other things or "normal things and no one cares, that's how it is. XD
> 
> ...



It's not really a fair comparison, you're not on the same level as Gil in terms of networking. All up and coming artists have to network and open up to potential clients. I myself went through the same process and got to know people, worked on my art, and just built up a bigger fanbase.  
I didn't get regular commissions till I hit about 900 watches. So being more social in the fandom will help.


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 26, 2012)

Try joining a smaller community site and starting there, build up a small fan base and expand your self from there. Lots of small forum sites have a good amount of threads dedicated to an individual's art; just keep it updated regularly. Those artists with 3k+ watchers didn't get there over night and you won't get there if you look at the best and use that as your basis of comparison.


----------



## Arkveveen (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks, both of you, it means so much to me. 

And yeah.. I am mostly afraid of being social because I'm a fat furry. I keep thinking fat furries are generally hated in the fandom for, well, that debacle with the Thanksgiving banner some years ago... remember that nonsense? That was so stupid and ridiculous... XD I LOVED that banner!

But whatever the case is, I will try to work on different kinds of art, porn mostly. My art is already broad enough in terms of the fat sector. I do younger fatties as well, and fat feral stuff, so it's already "broad" as I get buyers for cubs and whatnot... and no, nothing naughty to respect the recently updated AUP when it comes to cub artwork or even human stuff. I have been drawing so much more lately, so I think there's no excuse for me to not draw something more "naughty". 

Anyway, thank you all once again. I will do my best to get Ark brought to life! <3


----------

